# Havanese gets beaten up by 5 pound papillion...And LOVES IT



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are few pictures of Brady and his little girlfriend from next door. She is a papillion puppy and is 5 months old and almost 5 pounds. Brady looks like a scary havanese in these photos. I have some videos I will post too. These two are so funny together!!

Here is the video too.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh how cute!!! Looks like this little girl has Brady wrapped around her paws.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, that is so funny. Knowing how big Brady is, the visual of that puppy attacking him is very funny.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awww.... so precious (teeth bared and all!) They look like they love each other. Especially the last pic, like two little kids just rolling around on the floor together.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ahaha! Even with his teeth bared, I can see a hint of a smile. I can tell he loves it!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen, 

The pics are so funny. But looks like they were having a 
great time together. Now that's entertainment!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny-----ound:

This is proof size doesn't matter!ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is a video of the two fo them playing. The neighbors kids were here and took the video, so ignore some of the silliness:biggrin1:

Thanks for all the comments. Brady just loves to play and I am very proud of how good he is with his little friend.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome phots, Karen! Wow, that's one feisty Papillion!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

too funny! i love papillions, the original "posh" puppies!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awww, that's so precious! Brady is being so gentle, though he looks so MEAN with his teeth bared like that. I can tell Brady *needs* a puppy to play with since he doesn't have any toys to speak of.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, that's great that Brady found such a perfect play mate in such a small package!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Uh...Duh!!!!!

My kids didn't have TWO!!! toy boxes filled with toys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ollie and Austin are so jealous....especially my toy crazed Ollie!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That was fun to watch. Started my day off with a laugh. Thanks.

Love Brady's puppy cut.
And how about all those toys! 
Do you think the boy has enough? lol


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I know, I have toy issues Having no children, I need to spoil someone around here! And he gets so excited everytime I give him a new toy that I just can't help myself.

I keep telling DH we need a puppy so at least two dogs get to share the toys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, that is so cute... and you can see how gentle he is being with the lottle pap pup. Brady needs to meet my boys someday as he looks just their size... oh and the getting a puppy to make use of the toys you already have????? doesn't work, YOU WILL get new toys for the new puppy!!! believe me, I know.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Karen....Brady is being so gentle with her, they are adorable together!! Hope you can make the next playdate at Laurie's.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

So very cute. They look like they are having a blast playing around. I love the open mouth teeth shots, hilarious.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Both of them are too cute! http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2214631820102450126aCElEk <--- This is proof Havanese are prone to getting beaten up by Papillons =)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, are you sure he isnt a PapaHav??? How cute, they play just like my three do, and he is so gentle - what a good boy!!!
I think we do need an "intervention" about the toys my dear!!! When you start thinking about buying the third box, you better call a therapist!!ound:

October 18th !!! I WANT TO SEE THE BRADY MAN!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Danielle, first of all, welcome to the forum! Your havs and paps are adorable. That is so funny that they beat up on the hav too!

Laurie, I know, I have issues. I promise to call you before I invest in another toy box. You will have to be my therapist on this issue. I will do my best to be there on October 18th, but can't make any promises yet. You know I will be devasted if I have to miss it!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Who is that dog? Can he possibly be the same dog that beats the **** out of Freddie! LOL!!
Great video. Brady is a gentle giant.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Adorable pictures but OMG Karen, Brady's teeth look super scary in one of those photos! You can definitely see the wolf ancestry . Carlito loves playing with Brady, I really hope that you can make Laurie's playdate!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I know, I have toy issues Having no children, I need to spoil someone around here! And he gets so excited everytime I give him a new toy that I just can't help myself.
> 
> I keep telling DH we need a puppy so at least two dogs get to share the toys.


Priceless!!! ound:ound:ound:ound:Thanks for the laugh.


----------

